# Brambleberry Essential Oils



## melstan775 (Feb 21, 2013)

I notices Brambleberry's Essential Oils selection is pretty good and is way, way, way cheaper then other EO carriers I have seen, primarily those who deal soley in herbs and oils. Does anyone know if the ones from BB are good, or if they have been cut with a carrier oil? Any reviews?


----------



## Sammi_552 (Feb 21, 2013)

I buy BB EO and have not noticed a difference from other EO suppliers I buy from. BUT, I also don't feel I have enough working experience with EO to notice a slight difference if one was cut. Overall, I like the EO I've received from BB.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Feb 21, 2013)

I've gotten a few samples of their EOs, and I can vouch for the Hungarian Lavender (it is DIVINE) and Peppermint (First Distillation) as well as their Litsea. I still find Camden Grey to be less expensive, especially since shipping from BB to me in FL is ridiculously high.


----------



## lsg (Feb 21, 2013)

Camden Grey does have good prices and good quality.  They also give loyatly reward points, so that makes the shipping less expensive when you have some point to use.


----------



## Badger (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, the shipping prices from Bramble Berry to the East Coast are really painful.  I am still looking around for a place that would be closer and still have good prices (I am poor).


----------



## ruby61 (Feb 21, 2013)

I like bramble berry but hardly order due to their crazy shipping rates.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah BB doesn't have the most efficient shipping. I totally forgot about Camden Grey, I will have a look there.


----------



## paillo (Feb 21, 2013)

My vote's for Camden Gray too on price/shipping/quality. Their prices are really, really good if you buy in larger quantities, and shipping is reasonable. New Directions Aromatics is my other go-to for essential oils, excellent quality and more reasonable shipping than BB, and lots of stuff besides EOs. If I have more stuff to order I often go with NDA, but if it's just EOs Camden Gray all the way.

All of which doesn't mean I don't love BB, because I do. Have never been disappointed in any of their products, and love their helpful website.


----------



## twinmom (Feb 21, 2013)

I just ordered again from BB, I was pleasantly surprised when my shipping was under $14 this time! I am in West Virginia.  My order was 120 I think and ordered only EOs. I have only used BB for my EOs and am afraid to try another company only to be disappointed and spent so much money, as we know EOs are not cheap!!  I trust BB completely!  I like the description about each EO, not all companies have a description.  And I also got 15% off for their Facebook promo!!  Enter FBFANSROCK to get the 15% off!!


----------



## Badger (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh, that is nice to know about the 15% off at BB! Hmmm, *starts plotting*


----------



## Second Impression (Feb 22, 2013)

Badger said:


> Oh, that is nice to know about the 15% off at BB! Hmmm, *starts plotting*



Unfortunately that deal expired yesterday :-(


----------



## Badger (Feb 22, 2013)

Bah, **** my luck! lol


----------



## judymoody (Feb 22, 2013)

The first EOs I ever bought were from BB and the quality was very good.

I buy mostly from Camden Grey, NDA and Soapmaking Resource.  All have good quality.  For basic oils, you could also try 1rawplant or Adobe Soapworks.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps (Feb 26, 2013)

BB has done their marketing homework, they get you in the door with great EO prices, then stick it to you as you leave. I have ordered from them only when i cant find what im looking for elsewhere. i have never heard of camden grey, i will try them next time. I have used mountain rose herbs, pricey product, fair shipping. slow shipping though. but great products. wholesalesuppliesplus.com good products, fair prices and free shipping. timely shipping.


----------



## Koshka (Feb 26, 2013)

camdengrey.com
www.bulknaturaloils.com
http://www.chemistrystore.com/
http://shop.lebermuth.com/ (but you have to order in bulk)
http://www.essentialwholesale.com/

I've found that it is so much cheaper to order in bulk, yeah, in the beginning it was hard, because I had to come up with large sums of money, but it pays off in the long run. I've been seeing so many comments about high shipping costs and high product costs, I feel like opening my own supply store or a community of soapers where we all order a bunch and just distribute to everyone... I just don't think it's fair that majority of soap crafters have to pay 30+ bucks per pound of essential oils when I purchase them at 15 bucks tops. But once again, I order 25-50 lbs at a time. These companies are all making money on us


----------



## robertw98144 (Feb 26, 2013)

Saponifier Magazine's 2012 Reader Poll lists the following as popular:
First Place - Bramble Berry
Second Place - New Directions / Elements Bath and Body Supplies
Third Place - Natures Garden / Camden Gray

There were ties for both second and third place. Hope that helps.


----------

